# In "honor' of halloween... a "Christian's ministry".



## caoclan (Oct 25, 2011)

Who ministers to the werewolves?

False Teacher Patricia King Meets Werewolves in London - YouTube!

(I wish I could correct the thread title)


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 25, 2011)

caoclan said:


> (I wish I could correct the thread title)



How would you have it changed?


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 25, 2011)

They could have avoided the whole problem if the went to Wo Hop's instead of Lee Ho Fook's. Everyone knows what kind of clientele they cater to.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## caoclan (Oct 27, 2011)

I would minister to a werewolf with a silver bullet...


----------

